# Howdy



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Been creeping around for a couple weeks now. I bought a skiff last week and was using your site for skiff research since I know nothing! Im from Bozeman, MT but have been planning on getting set up to fish in the Gulf for a couple of years. Now Im currently road tripping up the coast from South Florida to Venice, trying to find where I like the fishing the most and can store the skiff there between trips. I have lots of questions since I have never had a boat before. 

I fly fish, but will devolve to pretty much anything necessary to catch a fish after a while!

So I now have a 2015 Beavertail Strike with a Yamaha 70.

So far I have caught markedly less fish than with guides, hopefully we can turn that around soon.

One of my favorite comments I found about the Beavertail Strike on here is "It poles like a 200 ton trash barge." lol


----------



## Webeboatin (Apr 2, 2016)

Welcome! Had to laugh at the trash barge comment I occasionally pole my 1820 actioncraft and that is how I feel. I'm pretty sure the BT is better! Good luck with your search. I live near mosquito lagoon but spend a lot of time trailering all over Florida, especially 10k Islands and ENP.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

We just hit Chokoloskee and 10k Islands for 5 days straight, I was hoping to find the small resident Tarpon but didn't see any. Much tougher fishing than I thought. We caught a couple small snook everyday and a decent Spanish Mackerel,(don't know if thats a good thing). We are in Islamorada now, trying to catch one of these big barracuda maybe.


----------



## Webeboatin (Apr 2, 2016)

Tough places take lots of time. Everything looks fishy! Have Fun Tight lines!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

that is awesome. My buddy lives in Marco and he has a Strike. I have poled it before and I don't think it poles that bad. Not as good as my Ankona though. I love Montana. I fish there every year. If you are coming back through the panhandle of Florida, stop in here in Destin and I will pole you around here. I also love fishing down there in the glades. We will be there next month.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I might take you up on that! Im fishing in Panama City on the 29th. I have no plans afterword


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Sweet trash barge.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Drifter said:


> Much tougher fishing than I thought.


Yes...yes it is.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Drifter said:


> I might take you up on that! Im fishing in Panama City on the 29th. I have no plans afterword


You talking the this Saturday? I am already supposed to fish that day but the weather is not looking good. Text me though. My name is Eric and my number is 850-502-9621.


----------

